# Problema en amplificador de 80 W de 4 salidas



## julxx (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola, Soy nuevo en éste foro y tengo un problema el amplificador que construí, hecho solo con 2 salidas y con el circuito integrado tda2004

El problema es que al conectarlo se escucha ruido en los parlantes y al reproducir lo hace con mucha distorsión y a volumen muy bajo. Alguien podría decirme cual puede ser el problema, ya revise que no haya colisiones en las pistas  y que los componentes estén correctamente ubicados.
Este montaje lo hice de 2 salidas por lo tanto edite el impreso les dejo una imagen para que me digan si esta bien hecho







Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 10, 2011)

La fuente que hiciste que tensión tiene en continua?


----------



## julxx (Jun 10, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta, para alimentar el circuito uso una batería de 12 V 7 A-h con eso tendría que estar bien alimentado.
Estuve averiguando y ya con 4 A-h debería funcionar bien.
Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 10, 2011)

Tu problema es como haz hecho el cableado hacia la fuente de audio, que estas empleando (radio,mp3,notebook,,,etc). O mejor danos una detallada forma de lo que haz hecho, sin omitir el coneccionado del parlante. Yambien vi que en el diagrama del amplificador no tiene resistencia de entrada, que mande a tierra los voltajes del condensador de desacoplo (entrada de audio).


----------



## julxx (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola gracias por tu respuesta.
Sinceramente no creo que sea problema de cableado, ni de resistencias a la entrada por que sin reproducir musica hace el ruido, lo del volumen bajo lo solucione cambiando unas resistencias erronias (me las vendieron mal por error) pero el ruido sigue y tambien el parlante hace un tic toc cada segundo.
Saludos
Pd : Probe con el mp3 y una netbook


----------



## zopilote (Jun 11, 2011)

Colocaste los integrados en un disipador, por que sin no los tiene causan esos sintomas (actuan los circuitos de protecccion por sobretemperatura).


----------



## julxx (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola, si le puse los disparadores pero puse uno por integrado , no se si tiene algo que ver ya que en el de construyasuvideorockola el usa un disparador para 2 integrados. Si quieren puedo subir un video del problema.
Saludos


----------



## torrescarlos (May 10, 2020)

julxx dijo:


> Hola, si le puse los disparadores pero puse uno por integrado , no se si tiene algo que ver ya que en el de construyasuvideorockola el usa un disparador para 2 integrados. Si quieren puedo subir un video del problema.
> Saludos


 Amigo tiempo despues pudiste solucionar el problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2020)

Cual es tu problema con ese amplificador ?


----------



## torrescarlos (May 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cual es tu problema con ese amplificador ?


amigo yo realize ese mismo amplificador tda 2004 modo puente , y el sonido no es que sea el mejor principalmente se escuchaba una distorcion en frecuencias medias bajas a volumen alto o bajo era lo mismo , yo retire la resistencia que va a tierra del pin 4 de 33 ohmios mejoro bastante el sonido pero aun se le escucha ya mas leve pero se le siente aqui te paso el diagrama


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2020)

Parecería ser una fuente de alimentación muy chica , le falta corriente para tirar los graves.

Si sacaste la de 33 Ohms de la pata 4 o la otra de 33 de la pata 2  estas destrozando la realimentación del circioto


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Si sacaste la de 33 Ohms de la pata 4 o la otra de 33 de la pata 2  estas destrozando la realimentación del _*circioto *_







​


torrescarlos dijo:


> . . . . , yo retire la resistencia que va a tierra del pin 4 de 33 ohmios mejoro bastante el sonido . . .


Suena mejor solo_ "En tu imaginación",_ al quitar esas resistencia cambiaste por completo la red de re-alimentación reduciendo la ganancia


----------



## torrescarlos (May 10, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​
> Suena mejor solo_ "En tu imaginación",_ al quitar esas resistencia cambiaste por completo la red de re-alimentación reduciendo la ganancia


no es mi imaginacion antes tenia que quitarle algo de bajo a la señal..... solo quite la del pin  4,  la del pin 2 esta tal cual , la ganancia para nada se redujo es lo mas raro que me produce este circuito aparte de que fueron 4 de estos que arme y todos estan igual que crees que sea? alimento cada uno con una bateria de 12 a 7 amperios por el momento solo tengo uno solo en prueba


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2020)

torrescarlos dijo:


> no es mi imaginacion antes tenia que quitarle algo de bajo a la señal..... solo quite la del pin  4,  la del pin 2 esta tal cual , la ganancia para nada se redujo es lo mas raro que me produce este circuito aparte de que fueron 4 de estos que arme y todos estan igual que crees que sea? alimento cada uno con una bateria de 12 a 7 amperios por el momento solo tengo uno solo en prueba



Si quitaste solo 1 de las 2 peor aún estás generando una a-simetría en la amplificación.

Si un diseñador/ingeniero/fabricante calculo un valor para esas resistencias y que debían estar ahí, ¿ Por que se te ocurre que fue ?, ¿ Capricho ?, ¿ Hacerte gastar mas dinero en un par de resistencias extra ?

Si te suena mal es porque tienes un problema en otro sitio, las resistencias no tienen nada que ver, revisa el filtrado de la fuente, los valores de los componentes, el armado del circuito, Etc.


----------

